# Remodels Gone Wrong



## timstrong (Dec 9, 2013)

I received a telephone call from a production company and they are looking for jobs they can film where the contractors did bad work, ripped off the customers, or whatever for Adam Carolla's new TV show.

They are making a televisions series and will pay to have the homeowner's job repaired for free for the privilege to produce the story. 

I am not sure what states they are working in, but California's one for sure. If you are interested and can't find the phone number you can Google it because I don't think I can post it on the forum. 

Now, I'm wondering why they called me looking for bad jobs! :whistling I've had a couple calls to fix another contractor's crazy mistakes. How about ya'll?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me just what it is about this post that makes me very leery?

George


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Can anyone tell me just what it is about this post that makes me very leery? George


Very first post!
Tom


----------



## Warped bored (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Too many shoddy contractors running around driving down prices and giving the rest of us a bad rap.

There's another reality show that is exactly the same thing. It's called "Holmes on Homes". The thing is- they never mention the name of the contractor who did the crappy job.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Warped bored said:


> The thing is- they never mention the name of the contractor who did the crappy job.


Most of the time it doesn't matter. The crappy contractor opens a new business under a different name and is no longer using the old name.


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

WAIT! 

I thought if Holmes could not fix it, NO ONE COULD! What a crock of !!! Now Adam Corolla is the US version of Mike Holmes, the only thing worse is if Rev Run got a show! :gunsmilie: 

Rob


----------

